# transfering USB content to email?



## mrfree (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello all, I have some files on my usb from ms-office, and I was hoping to attach the files to an email. The problem I'm having is the usb is mounted; and I can see the files, but when I try to load the content into gmail as an attachment, the Dir doesn't show any files. Is there away to make this work?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2012)

Does it work if you copy the file to your home directory first?

In any case, it sounds like a gmail problem, no so much a FreeBSD problem.


----------

